# Brand new blue lobster escaped tank...



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Only in the tank one freakin day!

I looked almost everywhere, listened for him too. No luck.

The store said they can live out of water for 2-3 hours, so I am pretty sure he is hidden somewhere dead...










Now I have a $19 stink bomb hidden in my room somewhere, what should I do? Will he stink very bad? Should I wait till he has a smell to find him easier?










Well, I learned my lesson thats for sure, from now on any tank with a lobster will have taped up holes ect...

Any tips?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam escape artist
look in the filter and under the tank stand
they will probably stay close to that area


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Already did, I looked in a 15' radius real well.

Checked behind everything I could.

So how bad will this guy stink?


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

if he had any size to him he will turn rancid. not much worse thatn the reek of death.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they have legs... look more than a 15' radius around the tank. He could be just about anywhere


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Someone at another forum made this for me







.

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums...&postid=7884626

This really sucks. Im gonna have to take my room apart...ug...


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

mjboone79,

He was about 2 3/4" in length...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I had one escape and they can move far away, alot farther then just your room. My dad found one crawling in the living room, he thought it was a scorpion and scared the sh*t outta him. Check the whole house, he's prob still alive walkin around. No matter how good you think you've sealed the tank, they can escape somehow. $19?!?. WOW, they sell'em here for 4 for a $1. That sucks.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Look in your filter. I alaways found my crabs sitting in there feasting off the algea.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic Moved.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I checked the filter, checked my room better.

Still nothing...

The door to the hall that goes to the living room is right by the tank, so I looked out there a little too.

Anyone know for sure how many hours they can live out of water? And if the 2 3/4" guy will stink real bad?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

ive found them over 50 feet away from the tank (dried up of course) so basically ur lobster is screwed but id still try and find it to stop the smell


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

neongreen said:


> Someone at another forum made this for me :laugh: .
> 
> http://acapella.harmony-central.com/forums...&postid=7884626
> 
> This really sucks. Im gonna have to take my room apart...ug...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

do you have any piles of cloths in your room??
I have heard lots pf people say they found their escaped crabs/lobsters under piles of cloths.
how long has he been out for?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i've had a few escape on me... i would think he'd be dead after a few hours... i have found them alive and dead before, luckily always within a week or so (they didnt seem to stink)

i always find them somewhere i've looked before, but i got 2 cats, who i'm sure found him somewhere and started kicking it around (to where i could see him)

yea, blue crayfish are about the same $$$ here... luckily i got mine for free, had a friend who had 2, and they had about 50-75 babies... the one i have is the only remaining one alive out of all of them!

needless to say i have my tank covered very well... but there is still one little spot he could get out if he swam to the very front top on my tank

hope you find the stinker soon!


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I checked the small pile of cloths I had in here a few times before bringing them to the laundry room.

After looking in my room since 10:30 am when I woke up, its now 2:50 pm, so its been a while.

He escaped when I was alseep.

I checked my room real good, so I dont think he's in here....


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

any pets that may have eaten him?


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope....

I gave up, if we smell him in a room then I will start looking again, but I looked everywhere.

I will get a replacement next week, if they have any.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you should make trap for him :laugh: 
all you need is his fav food a box and some string


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> you should make trap for him :laugh:
> all you need is his fav food a box and some string


 im pretty sure a dead lobster isnt going to be eating much


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL my crab got out too and I never did find his ass!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The thing could be anywhere..a while ago my tiny baby softshell turtle escaped..I ended up finding him in the closet..alive. When I was very little I lost my hermit crab. He was missing for weeks..I ended up finding him in a shoe..


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted on May 24 2004, 09:22 AM
> LOL my crab got out too and I never did find his ass!


you got crabs lol neen ner neen ner neen ner.


----------

